# Its a girl



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

For all of you who have seen our parrot Tango, we have finaly had her DNA tested, and she is a Girl.

We got sick of having to explain that we did not know what sex Tango is to everyone who asked, Macaws have to be DNA tested to find out what sex they are, some Parrots are easily sexed by their colour i.e. male is red and the female green, but Macaw cocks and hens are identicle in colour.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

How do they know who to mate with then,,,have the Macaw species already developed a DNA test?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> How do they know who to mate with then,,,have the Macaw species already developed a DNA test?


They can talk " Hello I,m a lady and I do ladies things" :wink:

I am not sure however I had two female parrakets who in absense of a male, mount each other while in the mating season. So it may be trial and error or luck, or they may actually know something we dont.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

How old is Tango. How long do Macaws live?

I find it very interesting that parrots can live for so long (up to 80 or 100 years I believe). 
That must mean a parrot can have lots of owners during its lifetime!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> How old is Tango. How long do Macaws live?
> 
> I find it very interesting that parrots can live for so long (up to 80 or 100 years I believe).
> That must mean a parrot can have lots of owners during its lifetime!


She is just over a year old, and they live to a similar age of a human.


----------

